# Samick Limb Compatibility



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

Call Lancaster Archery, I would think the older Samick bows/limbs would be interchangable.
Lancaster carries the Sage limbs.
Also, the Southwestren Spyder takedown limbs supposedly will interchange.
The Spyder is basicly the same bow.
Lancaster Archery or Twig Archery should be able to help you out.
The complete Spyder takedown bow can be had for $140 shipped on Amazon.
The Sage limbs are around $75.


M


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

flatbow1 said:


> Call Lancaster Archery, I would think the older Samick bows/limbs would be interchangable.
> Lancaster carries the Sage limbs.
> Also, the Southwestren Spyder takedown limbs supposedly will interchange.
> The Spyder is basicly the same bow.
> ...


I did call Lancaster too. The guy who answered did not know. I do know the Sage and it's clones have a different limb attachment than my Spirit II.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Take a pic of ur spirit's limbs n measure the distance between the pin hole n screw hole.

I may able to give u n answer.

As I currently keep 3 samick TD, while 2 out of the said 3 can interchange limbs, 1 can't.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Despite the limbs on Sage n Journey n Polaris.

I am 100% sure limbs on Red Stag, Sage Deluxe n Deermaster are interchangeable.

While Phantom is different from the above, I have a feeling the limbs on Spirit 2 n Phantom are interchangeable.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

kentsabrina said:


> Despite the limbs on Sage n Journey n Polaris.
> 
> I am 100% sure limbs on Red Stag, Sage Deluxe n Deermaster are interchangeable.
> 
> While Phantom is different from the above, I have a feeling the limbs on Spirit 2 n Phantom are interchangeable.


Standard, metric, and the digits on the limb. Thanks for your help everybody.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

o...thats a dual pin system, so Phantom limbs wont fit as it is still a single pin + single bolt system......Deermaster / Sage Deluxe / Red Stag limbs wont fit also.

sorry cant give u a solution.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump for more help.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alistair (Jan 14, 2016)

Samick Devastator is single pin as well so they're out.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder what I could get for my bow on eBay. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

